# Bleigussformen aus Sanitärsilikon?



## rheinjaeger (29. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

hat das schon mal Jemand probiert? Man könnte doch die Formen auch aus billigem Sanitärsilikon machen.


----------



## Locke4865 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bleigussformen aus Sanitärsilikon?*

denke nicht 
da sanisilikon nur bedingt hitzebeständig sein dürfte
Blei hat immernin 400°C


----------



## not_high (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bleigussformen aus Sanitärsilikon?*

Hi,

es gibt ein Rotes silikon das ist Hitzebeständig, damit kann man Bleie gießen. Das Problem ist das man die Form immer wieder abkühlen lassen muß und die Form sehr weich ist.

Bei 0815 Bleien würde ich dir eine ALU Form empfehen 
bei Pilkern wirst du vermutlich nicht umrum kommen da es dafür nicht immer die Formen gibt.

Gute ALU Formen mit Griff zum Klappen kosten ca 30€, günstige siehe Link oben.


----------



## taribial (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bleigussformen aus Sanitärsilikon?*

hi,

das Rote Silikon heisst Silikon Kautschuk RTV/HB,ist aber teuer.
Billiger geht es mit Dentalgips er plazt zwar irgendwann von der Hitze, ist aber kein Problem kann man mit Sek. Kleber wieder reparieren.Ich verwende die für Abreissbleie, kommt gut
fürs Portmonee... *
*


----------



## taribial (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bleigussformen aus Sanitärsilikon?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Für 11 Euro fange ich wirklich nicht an, mit Gips oder anderem Kram herum zu experimentieren... klick



dafür hast du dann auch nur deine Standartbleie aber jeder wie er möchte...


----------



## angler10 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bleigussformen aus Sanitärsilikon?*

Hi,
also du kannst die formen auch aus gnz normalen gips machen is gar kein problem.
gesprungen is bei mir aber nochnie sone form#c

#h


----------



## strawinski (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bleigussformen aus Sanitärsilikon?*

mann, die Formen kosten doch nur 15 € im Netz...Brauchste nicht mehr rumzufumeln....


----------



## jirgel (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bleigussformen aus Sanitärsilikon?*

http://shop.r-g.de/Silicone/Silicon-Abformmassen/ELASTOSIL-M-4470.html


----------

